# What real bulldog temperment is



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Demi had surgery esrlier in the week and to no suprise ruby and onyx knew she wasnt home. Onyx slept in demi bed for 4 days and only moved for meals then right back up. Onyx even let the cat lay with him, and onyx is mad cat aggro usually. Well demi fell asleep on the couch and onyx wouldnt leave her side. I gave my seat up cause he had to be close to her. 5 hours he has been there so far, keeping her legs and feet warm. Howling when she stirs and cuddling when she hugs him. Hasnt moved from a 3yr old childs side. Nanny dog for all the bulldog haters. Child pillows all day long. Sorry for low quality its my ipod indoors


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww so sweet. Poor pup! Hope Demi is OK and did the surgery go well???


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Surgery went very well she is recovering beautifuly. Full of energy again and pain free. Onyx was so stressed without all the kids here. He is super attached to them. He always has them close


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh no Jimmy is your little girl okay? Maybe I missed a thread explaining what happened to her  I am so glad she is recovering well and with her loyal and trusted boy by her side. Those pics got me a little teary eyed seeing your daughter laying there and knowing she had surgery. The innocence of children and animals is just so precious.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

So heartwarming, love it!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

She got into a dirty pool and got staff infection. We took he to the doc but she is alllergic to anti biotics. The other med had no affect. It spread rapidly, rampid more like it. They removed a golf ball and a penny sized abscess from the same area and another from her back. Luckily it wasnt mersa and now its just a watching game to be certain she dosenthave it come back

Pool owner is taking care of bills. Dont jump into a pool unless you are certain its treated. Even if the waster is clear


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow - crazy how that happened but I'm glad she's ok. My dogs love my daughter. They don't play with her much since she is young but if I let him, Blue will sleep with her. He's really good with her! I'm glad you have onyx  he's such a great boy.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Pool owner is taking care of bills. Dont jump into a pool unless you are certain its treated. Even if the waster is clear


WOW GREAT lesson. I had no idea you could get it from water!! Poor girl, hope she heel well.

Some lavender oil is really really great helping scars heal without notice (just thinking of her low cut dresses when she is old enough and you let her wear them, lol) My sister had back surgery and her scar is extremely faded for being 1 year old, the lavender oil, just a drop or 2 a day, has helped a lot, we feel....


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

It wasnt so much the dirty waster it was the scratches she repeatidly got getting in and out of the pool and getting in the dirty water. The combo is what did it

Here is O outside the pool watching the kids (11) playing with 5 dogs. No i didnt leave the dogs unattended. Even though they have a nice pack, things can get ugly in the blink of a eye


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, what a shame that happened to her. Very scary too! So glad she is doing okay. She will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe Lightening I am so sorry to hear about your little one getting sick. Being allergic to Antibiotics is awful especially in situations like this. I am glad she made it through surgery ok as a parent that has to be nerve wrecking especially with the anesthesia involved. I am glad she is recovering well. I am sure Onyx is going to help her recover quickly and in no time she will be back to running around all over being a kid. God bless her little heart. I hate it when a child get's sick or hurt. Great pics by the way.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks mom and dads for the positivity

Sadie-ya it is gut wrenching when there is nothing you can do to help. When they began the anti biotics hives blew her up. It was hard to swallow that


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh yeah I know I have had an allergic reaction to a medication before and the hives lasted a month! Allergic reactions are terrifying especially anaphylaxis. From one parent to another I know just how you feel. She looks like a real trooper poor baby. The worst part is over now she just has to heal. I am glad she has onyx to comfort her dog's know when a child is hurt or sick. If my kids even cry the dog's run right to them immediately to comfort them. Bulldogs are the best!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Whoa, scary stuff, Jimmy. I'm glad to read your daughter is recovering well now and hopefully the infection stays away. Onyx is a great little example of the nanny dog!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Very adorable pics, Jimmy. Thats a true nanny dog right there 

Sorry to hear about your little one. I have seen staph infection firsthand and I have friends who have had it as well. Not pretty stuff, especially the MRSA strain. Very glad to hear that she is doing well


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awwwwww I love me some Onyx, Jimmy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Such sweet photos! Glad your little girl is recovering.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Onyx and ruby are little teddy bears. Dogs always can sense when things are out of place. I just had my shoulder repaired and both dogs have that feeling again


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

aww poor baby.Glad to hear she's gonna be ok.
Cute pics!You can tell he loves the heck outta her


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

woo hoo demi has been given the all clear by good ole doc for full activities. demi got right into her g-parents pool. blood work and skin affected areas are clear for any signs of staff. thank god things are looking up for her. now i have to recoop from my shoulder rebuild. anyone in the baltimore area willing to walk onyx let me know


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> woo hoo demi has been given the all clear by good ole doc for full activities. demi got right into her g-parents pool. blood work and skin affected areas are clear for any signs of staff. thank god things are looking up for her. now i have to recoop from my shoulder rebuild. anyone in the baltimore area willing to walk onyx let me know


ooo I am glad your girl is better, and glad she isn't now afraid of pools lol. Sorry about your shoulder, you can ship him up here and I will do it


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> woo hoo demi has been given the all clear by good ole doc for full activities. demi got right into her g-parents pool. blood work and skin affected areas are clear for any signs of staff. thank god things are looking up for her. now i have to recoop from my shoulder rebuild. anyone in the baltimore area willing to walk onyx let me know


Great news! I was just coming to your thread to ask how your little girl was feeling! Guess I don't have to  I would love to work Onyx for you....I think him and Bella would love eachother :roll: But I'm to far......


----------



## Napo619 (May 14, 2011)

WOW.. So glad that your BABY is doing well and has gottent the all clear.. These pics of onyx and her are priceless...!!!...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh that poor baby girl! What a good dog. True of what he should be thats for sure


----------

